# أقوال من ذهب



## just member (24 فبراير 2008)

*لتبتهج بنصيبك فالأنسان لا يستطيع ان يكون الاول فى كل شئ 
( عيسوب –كاتب يونانى )

 ان تاجى فى قلبى وليس فوق رأسى وهو ليس مرصعآ بالجواهر والاحجار الثمينة ولا يمكن ان يرى

فأن تاجى هو تاج الرضا وهو تاج يستمتع بة القليل النادر من الملوك ( شكسبير ) 

 كل انسان كبير فى داخلة نقطة ضعف ودائمآ يكون بداخلة طفل
 اذا لم تجد الرضا فى نفوسنا فمن غير المجدى ان تبحث عنة فى مكان اخر 
( فرنسيس دى لارونسفركالد )

 الصحبح ان نرضى بما نملك ولكن الا نرضى بما نحن علية
 (جيمس ماكنوش )

 قد يخفق المرء كثيرا ولكن لا تعتبرة خائبآ و فاشلآ الا اذا بدء اللوم على غيرة ( برناردشو )

 سر النجاح هو ان يعمل الأنسان كل ما فى استطاعتة دون ان يفكر فى الشهرة ( توماس اديسون ) 

 ان حكمة الحياة هى ان نغير ما نستطيع تغيرة وان نقبل ما لا نستطيع تغيرة
 كل سحابة داكنة لها شريط فضى يبرق وسط العتمة
 ( مثل انجليزى )

 لا تبصق فى البئر لانة مصيرك ان تشرب منة مرة ثانية 
( مثل روسى )
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقوال من ذهب*

ميرسى يا جوجو 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقوال من ذهب*

*مرسى لمرورك يا قمر نورتى *


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أقوال من ذهب*

موضوع جميل

يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sameh7610 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أقوال من ذهب*

أقوال هايلة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Meriamty (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أقوال من ذهب*


 كل انسان كبير فى داخلة نقطة ضعف ودائمآ يكون بداخلة طفل
اذا لم تجد الرضا فى نفوسنا فمن غير المجدى ان تبحث عنة فى مكان اخر 

اقوال جميلة جدا يا جوجو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## dolla_87 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أقوال من ذهب*

_موضوع جميل_
_مرسى_​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أقوال من ذهب*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل​
> 
> يا جوجو​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا كاندى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أقوال من ذهب*



sameh7610 قال:


> أقوال هايلة
> ربنا يباركك


*ميرسى يا سامح لمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أقوال من ذهب*



meriamty قال:


> كل انسان كبير فى داخلة نقطة ضعف ودائمآ يكون بداخلة طفل
> اذا لم تجد الرضا فى نفوسنا فمن غير المجدى ان تبحث عنة فى مكان اخر ​
> اقوال جميلة جدا يا جوجو ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​


*شكرا جدا يا مريمتى على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أقوال من ذهب*



dolla_87 قال:


> _موضوع جميل_
> 
> 
> _مرسى_​


*بشكرك على المرور العطر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2008)

اقوال جميله جدا جدا 
مرسىىىىىىى ياباشا على الاقوال 
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​​​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اقوال جميله جدا جدا ​
> مرسىىىىىىى ياباشا على الاقوال
> 
> ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*شكرا اوى يا باشا على مرورك وتشجيعك الجميل*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

_ميرسى ياجوجو على الاقوال الجميلة اوى


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​_


----------



## just member (12 سبتمبر 2008)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> _ميرسى ياجوجو على الاقوال الجميلة اوى​_
> 
> 
> 
> _ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


 شكرا لمرورك تعبك محبتك
ربنا يباركك واتمنالك كل خير


----------



## amjad-ri (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا  ليكي

على الكلمات الرائعة​*


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

> لا تبصق فى البئر لانة مصيرك ان تشرب منة مرة ثانية


*وما  اروع معناها

شكرا  على  النصائح و الامثال و الاقوال​*


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *وما اروع معناها​*
> 
> 
> _*شكرا على النصائح و الامثال و الاقوال *_​


*شكرا يا امجد على مرورك الجميل*
*نورت *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## loay alkldine (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*كل انسان كبير في داخله نقطة ضعف ودائما يكون بداخله طفل  اذ لم تجدالرضا في نفوسنا فمن غيرالمجدى ان تبحث عنه في مكان اخر..   قول جميل جدا واقوال رائعه اخي العزيز والرب يباركك *


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

loay alkldine قال:


> *كل انسان كبير في داخله نقطة ضعف ودائما يكون بداخله طفل اذ لم تجدالرضا في نفوسنا فمن غيرالمجدى ان تبحث عنه في مكان اخر.. قول جميل جدا واقوال رائعه اخي العزيز والرب يباركك *


 *ميرسى لمرورك *
*نورت *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

